# DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]



## zeKieranator

*DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Reposting of important rules:


If you don't have your role PMs yet, tell me.
Remember - everything is not always what it appears to be at first glance.
Anyone who fails to send in night actions two times in a row or three times total will be modkilled. If you send in a message that you do not want to use your action, it will not count against you - likewise, if you have not logged in at all during the night phase, I will not count it against you.
The day and night phases will always be 48 hours each. If there are no votes during the day, it will count as an abstain.
This version does use quite a few nonstandard roles - if you're confused, just ask me and I'll try to explain.
Let the Mafia-ing begin!


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

_The citizens of this town wake up, prepared for a death, and a death is what they are met with.

The body of a Delibird is lying in the town square, his skull crushed. Also in the town square is a drawing of a Milotic, signed with the footprint of a Mienshao, and Arceus, who had just recently woken up, is covered in webbing and glowing with electricity.

The citizens begin to discuss their plans, unaware that for one of them, this will be their last day alive..._

*Seritinajii is dead. He was innocent.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Webbing and glowing electricity sounds like a joltik or galvantula.

Guys, do we have enough info to lynch(probably not), or should we abstain or randylynch?


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Thing is, Rizadon, no one here is a Joltik or Galvantula. We do have an Ariados and several electric pokémon, though...

I'm also curious about the Milotic painting's significance.

As for lynching, I, personally, have no idea who the mafia could be, but there might be people smarter more used to playing mafia than me who will be able to.

Oh yeah! Here's a list of what pokémon everyone is for convenience:

Chief Zackrai - Ariados
Mawile - Rotom
Squirrel - Mienshao
Superbird - Arceus
RK-9 - Tauros or Braviary
Eifie - Furret
Rizadon - Wailord
Mai - Accelgor
Legendaryseeker99 - Eelektross
Glace - Drapion or Scrafty
Kirby-Chan - Kingler
Metallica Fanboy - Feebas
ole_schooler - Mightyena
Zapi - Pikachu
Seritinajii - Delibird
Ya ok - Darumaka
If we could find out what pokémon RK-9 and Glace are, that would be great.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Electric webbing has to be Zackrai; they're an Ariados and it has Electroweb as an egg move.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Wasnt the milotic a pokemon from the other mafia? who had milotic in the first one?


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

No, I don't think anyone had Milotic (I checked). MF has Feebas in this one, though.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

No, that was a Magikarp.

MF is a Feebas this time and it evolves into Milotic.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

yeah. And didnt it say the painting was signed with a mienshao footprint (squirrels pokemon). And Arceus (superbird) is caught in webbing....does anything signifigant go with those events?


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Well, webbing can restrict movement, so maybe roleblocker?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Yeah, and like zapi said, ariados knows electro web, so that must mean chief zackrai might be the roleblocker.

....i dont think we should have said that...role blocker is an important role, so can the healer (you dont have to say who) heal the role blocker. the roleblocker can prevent a mafia attack if he's lucky


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Roleblocker makes sense. It could be something of similar effect to the poison in the first DIY pokémafia (yes I actually read the whole thread xD), though roleblocker seems more likely.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

(Zapi, i think you got ninja'd)

anyway, should we abstain, or lynch. If we abstain, then we might lose another innocent.

Though i'm wondering about squirrel...(a mienshao footprint)

Edit:hey zeKieranator, can you tel us what Glace and RK-9's Pokemon were? (Like you did last time)


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

For the record, I'd tell you about my role, but I'm not sure whether I'm at liberty to do so.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

MF, you dont have to. If its a role thats like a healing or inspecting role, then you dont have to say it. We have to keep the healers and inspectors here. If it's like a vannilla role, then it probably wont hurt to say.

If you dont wanna say your role, you dont have to.

Edit: Guys, I also dont wanna tell my role, but I'll say its on the innocent side


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'm not saying my role, either, though I can assure you I'm innocent.

And no, I wasn't ninja'd. I was pretty much seconding Mawile's post.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

lol, XD

through the flavor text, i'm gonna suspect MF or squirrel, but i'm not lynching till we get more info


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Rizadon, you do realize that MF might not be _allowed _to tell his role to us, right?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Don't lynch MF. He might be activated or some such crap. Ya never know. At least, if he /is/ an Alien then he probably got activated somehow last night. And why electrowebbing on my body was mentioned, that /might/ be because I have a day action and I might not be able to use it?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mawile said:


> Rizadon, you do realize that MF might not be _allowed _to tell his role to us, right?


Thats why i said unless he wants to to not tell his role



Superbird said:


> Don't lynch MF. He might be activated or some such crap. Ya never know. At least, if he /is/ an Alien then he probably got activated somehow last night. And why electrowebbing on my body was mentioned, that /might/ be because I have a day action and I might not be able to use it?


Could be.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

If you weren't allowed to use your day action, I think there would've been something in the post for that day about it.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mawile said:


> Rizadon, you do realize that MF might not be _allowed _to tell his role to us, right?


That's what I meant; I am, by rule, not allowed to explain stuff. I don't know the exact extent of what I'm not allowed to say yet, though.

Also, stating for the record that the Arceus/Superbird was "covered in webbing and glowing with electricity." It's not the web that's glowing with electricity, it's the man himself. Therefore, he was webbed and electrified separately, instead of Electro Webbed.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

sorry, i'm new at thi. Its my second game here.

So superbird himself is glowing? it might be the work of the elektross or another electric type.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Still, Zackrai/Ariados is pretty much the only one who can make webs. I didn't do anything to Superbird, so that leaves the other two electric-types -- Mawile and LS99.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

true..so, who should we lynch?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'm inspector. I inspected Ole-Schooler, he rolled Not Mafia.

I`m braviary, with the whole Eagle Eye thing


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I didn't do anything to him. In fact, my role has nothing to do with electricity.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

since we're roleclaiming, i'll just say my role

I'm a body guard. I didnt use my roll on night 0 cause i didnt want to protect a mafia.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I-didn't-target-Metallica,-so-I'm-not-sure-why-"my-footprint"-is-on-the-painting.Maybe-a-redirected-action?
And-Ariados-sounds-like-a-role-blocker-to-me,-since-he-isn't-silenced.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I am inspecting Superbird, awaiting results.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Squirrel said:


> I-didn't-target-Metallica,-so-I'm-not-sure-why-"my-footprint"-is-on-the-painting.Maybe-a-redirected-action?
> And-Ariados-sounds-like-a-role-blocker-to-me,-since-he-isn't-silenced.


Why-Are-You-Doing-This-Thing-?


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

@RK-9

So you can inspect in the daytime too?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

At Mawile; doesn`t say I can`t


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



RK-9 said:


> At Mawile; doesn`t say I can`t


hehe, loopholes


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

RK-9- It's more likely you can't, because of the nature of inspecting roles, but don't let me speak on zeKiernator's  behalf.

But yeah, I don't really see any incriminating evidence here. Unless someone is a framer, and they're trying to make it look like Squirrel is really bad at being mafia.

And actually, given the pokemon chosen I'm not thinking there _is_ a healer, which is convenient for mafia, but not us. Unless Furret can pull off some fancy healing, I don't believe there is one. Unless maybe it was Seri, which not only I would believe, but would make a smart Night 1 kill for the Mafia. I think we may be dealing with some experienced mafias here, people.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

RK-9 is Braviary and Glace is Drapion. And no, no day actions have been restricted - if that's the case, I state that outright rather than leaving vague clues in the flavor text.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Correction, Zackrai, _I'm_ a healer -- ever heard of defibrillators? Since everyone else is roleclaiming I might as well.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Zapi, i'm the body guard, so i'll guard you and you heal me, so none of us die.  the healer has to stay alive


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Don't waste your effort on me, puny mortal. I can assure you that I'm an innocent doublevoter, and for some reason not as omniscient as I ought to be.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> Zapi, i'm the body guard, so i'll guard you and you heal me, so none of us die.  the healer has to stay alive


What if one of you is roleblocked?


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Then we're roleblocked and we can't really do anything about it.

I don't think this discussion is going much of anywhere...anyone want to abstain? Or do we need to discuss more?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Riza, can you guard me? I need to research and mafia are probably targetting me.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain* wagon a go-go!


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

There's also the chance that the mafia could be after Riza or me now, RK-9. We do need our inspector, though...
Anyway, time to jump on the bandwagon. *abstain*


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

If superbird is really mafia, I'm gonna get my ass-kicked this night though.

I promise you that will happen.

HOW ABOUT THIS: Riza bodygaurds Zapi, Zapi heals me and I inspect


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

That sounds good, I guess, if Riza's okay with it. And then if we're all alive on the next night we can switch? (i.e. Riza bodyguards you and I heal her)
wait why are we telling everyone this D8


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

We can't communicate out-of-thread, unfortunately.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I know, but...still. You and Riza could both be mafia for all I know (I'm not saying I think you are, just that there's a slim possibility).


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

If there's any oracle here, ask if Ole_schooler was inspected on night 0. It'll verify my claims.

And if Riza is mafia...

well crap


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

okay, well let's assume Riza is being a good little creature and actually is the bodyguard. I've never heard of a mafia bodyguard, so.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

What does a mafia bodyguard have to do with anything? If he's a bodyguard he's innocent; if he's not he's alien or mafia or something. 

Anyway, you guys should take back your votes for abstain. Let Superbird vote for abstain and have someone else (me, I guess?) vote for Superbird. If Superbird is telling the truth and is a double voter we'll abstain and he'll live. If he's not a double voter zeKieranator will tell us there's a tie and RNG/resurrect Seritinajii. Either way, we'll know he's mafia.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I am still wondering about the Milotic drawing... So I would think Metallica Fanboy got targeted and might be either an alien or have bullet proof ability.

Anyway that's a great idea Mai to find out if Superbird is telling the truth. You can vote him and if Superbird isn't mafia, he will live.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

But we _won't_ lynch anyone as long as Superbird is telling the truth! Wouldn't you like to know for sure?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

(Spacebar-broke)

So-get-two-votes-for-Superbird.If-he's-a-double-voter,it's-evened-out.
If-he's-mafia,he-dies.

(ninja'd-by-misreadings)


----------



## Darumaka

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mai said:


> Anyway, you guys should take back your votes for abstain. Let Superbird vote for abstain and have someone else (me, I guess?) vote for Superbird. If Superbird is telling the truth and is a double voter we'll abstain and he'll live. If he's not a double voter zeKieranator will tell us there's a tie and RNG/resurrect Seritinajii. Either way, we'll know he's mafia.


I say go for it since it's better than doing nothing, and there isn't much risk involved.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mai said:


> What does a mafia bodyguard have to do with anything? If he's a bodyguard he's innocent; if he's not he's alien or mafia or something.


That was my point. I was saying I've never heard of a mafia bodyguard, so it would make no sense if he were both.



> Anyway, you guys should take back your votes for abstain. Let Superbird vote for abstain and have someone else (me, I guess?) vote for Superbird. If Superbird is telling the truth and is a double voter we'll abstain and he'll live. If he's not a double voter zeKieranator will tell us there's a tie and RNG/resurrect Seritinajii. Either way, we'll know he's mafia.


... That's really smart, actually. I agree, and this sounds really good, but because he is roleblocked doesn't this stop him from counting twice? Or am I being dumb and that only counts for night actions?


----------



## Darumaka

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> .... That's really smart, actually. I agree, and this sounds really good, but because he is roleblocked doesn't this stop him from counting twice? Or am I being dumb and that only counts for night actions?


The GM said that no one's day actions have been restricted for today, so he should be able to.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Superbird.*

 Everyone else can take back their votes except for one other person. That person should vote for Superbird. Superbird then should vote for abstain and we'd get a vote tie. Depending on how zeKieranator handles vote ties, we'd then either abstain or RNG or resurrect Seritinajii for him to vote. Seritinajii, if you get to vote in this circumstance you should abstain. 

If only I vote for him and he's mafia, then we'd get a vote tie. Depending on what happens on vote ties zeKieranator would either RNG, resurrect Seritinajii or abstain.

ZeKieranator, how are you handling vote ties?

If zeKieranator handles vote ties as abstains then we should go for the first plan with two voters against Superbird. This way if Superbird is telling the truth we'll abstain no matter what.

If zeKieranator RNGs vote ties than we should go for the second plan with one vote against Superbird. This way we won't accidently kill Superbird if he's telling the truth.

If zeKieranator is going to resurrect Seritinajii for vote ties I don't think it will matter. Assuming Seritinajii is paying attention to the thread.

Tell me if I need to clarify something; I don't think I worded it that well.

Chief Zackrai: Wait, were you disregarding fakeclaims or something? I think I misunderstood you, then. Sorry. Also, thank you for the compliment. :>


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'll be one of the people *taking back my vote*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mai said:


> Chief Zackrai: Wait, were you disregarding fakeclaims or something? I think I misunderstood you, then. Sorry. Also thanks for the compliment. :>


Yes. You must have missed it but the first thing I said amounted to "Assuming Rizadon is telling the truth".


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'm fine with that, Mai—though I'm not sure whether I lost my doublevoter powers in a roleblocking or something. I'll see if ZeKrienator will tell me. Until then, *Abstain*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Also *Taking back my vote.*

Oh! and if you think we need a second vote for Superbird, Mai, I'll do it.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

You'd work, yeah. You can vote if you want, but we should wait until zeKieranator tells us which format he is using for vote ties to officialize this.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Those were my thoughts, but I was just getting that out there so no one would screw this up when he tells us. Like, if he tells us then like three random people just up and vote for Superbird it would be bad.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Tee hee.  I like that I was inspected first.  I'd vote, but it seems there's a new plan, which I like.  Although if zeKieranator requires a majority of players to have a vote, we might have to go back and vote anyway.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

And again just for the record, I'd like to take notice of how night actions like Superbird's being targeted by probably two different roles have been alluded to in the day, but there was no mention of how Seritinajii was killed.

I suspect that there's a night action that caused this.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Hello! So it's pretty awesome that this thread has four pages already and I've read through it two or three times trying to absorb everything, but I've probably missed some things! Here's what I remember wanting to reply to that wasn't resolved, anyway:



RK-9 said:


> If superbird is really mafia, I'm gonna get my ass-kicked this night though.
> 
> I promise you that will happen.
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS: Riza bodygaurds Zapi, Zapi heals me and I inspect


If Superbird was mafia, that would be really obvious, though. Anyway, I'm not sure what arrangement the three of you've decided on, but how about this one: Zapi heals Rizadon and Rizadon guards _one of_ Zapi or RK-9, without telling us which. If the mafia knows who's going to be bodyguarded, they'll obviously go for the other one (and can I just say that it was probably not such a great idea for the inspector to claim on day one without a hit, since now we have to figure out how to protect everyone with little benefit to us in exchange); if they don't, they'll either have to choose at random with a 50% chance of attacking the person who's being bodyguarded and then a 50% chance of the don dying emself instead, or go for someone else entirely. Either way, Rizadon is almost definitely safe tonight since if Zapi's mafia, killing Rizadon when she's supposed to be healing her would be _super_ obvious; I guess if we want to ensure that our (possible) inspector lives, we could have RK-9 healed instead, but then the mafia would most likely go for Rizadon.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> And again just for the record, I'd like to take notice of how night actions like Superbird's being targeted by probably two different roles have been alluded to in the day, but there was no mention of how Seritinajii was killed.
> 
> I suspect that there's a night action that caused this.


Well, of course, but the mafia are probably not about to roleclaim!

Also! I wanted to confirm that Superbird's claimed doublevote isn't one-use; Superbird, does your role PM specify? And since we're going to be confirming Superbird's claim today, that leaves RK-9 free to inspect someone else tonight. Who's it going to be?


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Eifie said:


> Well, of course, but the mafia are probably not about to roleclaim!


And I'm not expecting them to; doesn't stop us from doing some helpful speculation.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'll be*taking back my vote* as well.


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

In the case of a tie, I first extend the day phase by another twelve hours (I do the same thing if nobody votes at all) and then afterwards if the tie is not resolved, I let the last person who has died (in this case, Seritinajii) decide. If no one has died (not that this matters anymore) I RNG a vote from the tied options.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Yes, my Doublevoting is re-usable.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

okay, then Mai, would you like me to vote for Superbird, then?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I was thinking Superbird, but I'll inspect anyone you guys want.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Eifie said:


> If Superbird was mafia, that would be really obvious, though. Anyway, I'm not sure what arrangement the three of you've decided on, but how about this one: Zapi heals Rizadon and Rizadon guards _one of_ Zapi or RK-9, without telling us which. If the mafia knows who's going to be bodyguarded, they'll obviously go for the other one (and can I just say that it was probably not such a great idea for the inspector to claim on day one without a hit, since now we have to figure out how to protect everyone with little benefit to us in exchange); if they don't, they'll either have to choose at random with a 50% chance of attacking the person who's being bodyguarded and then a 50% chance of the don dying emself instead, or go for someone else entirely. Either way, Rizadon is almost definitely safe tonight since if Zapi's mafia, killing Rizadon when she's supposed to be healing her would be _super_ obvious; I guess if we want to ensure that our (possible) inspector lives, we could have RK-9 healed instead, but then the mafia would most likely go for Rizadon.


 That sounds like a good plan to me, but only if Riza agrees.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> okay, then Mai, would you like me to vote for Superbird, then?


Sure! That'd be great, especially because we're going to get an extended day phase because of it.

To RK-9: Not Superbird, because his role is probably going to be confirmed today. Just about anyone would do, but I think it would be worthy of note to say that Legendaryseeker99 is the only person who hasn't posted yet. If we're going to assume inactive!mafia.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

alright then. *Superbird*


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Since inactivity gets you killed, I'd say to inspect someone really active and contributory to make sure we're not secretly being swayed by Mafia. Inactive lynches and the like seldom result with Mafia deaths, inspections likely aren't that different.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Okay, I'll do legend.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Eifie said:


> If Superbird was mafia, that would be really obvious, though. Anyway, I'm not sure what arrangement the three of you've decided on, but how about this one: Zapi heals Rizadon and Rizadon guards _one of_ Zapi or RK-9, without telling us which. If the mafia knows who's going to be bodyguarded, they'll obviously go for the other one (and can I just say that it was probably not such a great idea for the inspector to claim on day one without a hit, since now we have to figure out how to protect everyone with little benefit to us in exchange); if they don't, they'll either have to choose at random with a 50% chance of attacking the person who's being bodyguarded and then a 50% chance of the don dying emself instead, or go for someone else entirely. Either way, Rizadon is almost definitely safe tonight since if Zapi's mafia, killing Rizadon when she's supposed to be healing her would be _super_ obvious; I guess if we want to ensure that our (possible) inspector lives, we could have RK-9 healed instead, but then the mafia would most likely go for Rizadon.


 I know I already responded to this, but I just thought of something. What if _Riza_ is mafia? Then this plan would be completely counter-productive.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Inactive lynches rarely catch the mafia, but I wouldn't really have a problem going for Legend today if he's not going to contribute anyway.



RK-9 said:


> Okay, I'll do legend.


What Squirrel's saying is _not_ to go for Legend. I agree; it's better to inspect someone who's contributing rather than someone who's not, who wouldn't be a loss for us to lynch anyway.



Zapi said:


> I know I already responded to this, but I just thought of something. What if _Riza_ is mafia? Then this plan would be completely counter-productive.


Yeah, I thought of that as well; she could kill one of you and say that she bodyguarded the other. Maybe she could be a good target for RK-9 to inspect tonight.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Okay then, I'll do... Zackrai? Sounds good to everyone? Edit: Or Riza, whynot


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

well if we're going to inspect the most active player, that's Zapi. I think Zapi has around fifteen posts while I have ten or eleven, now.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I swear to you on my life that i'm body guard. And that plan where RK-9, Zapi, and I live has only one flaw.

Body guard absorbs the action of a night action. Therefore, taking the blow means getting killed. However, I am apart of the innocents and the healer and inspecter are much more important than bodyguard.

Sure, inspect me tonight. I will be innocent. But if you guys dont trust me right now, i 
get it. It's my second mafia game here. So people probably wont trust a rookie like me.

Zapi, you heal RK-9 so he can inspect, RK-9 inspect me, and I'll BG Zapi. Clear?


Edit:Damn, in only 12 hours, there were 3 more pages. WTF!


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> I swear to you on my life that i'm body guard. And that plan where RK-9, Zapi, and I live has only one flaw.
> 
> Body guard absorbs the action of a night action. Therefore, taking the blow means getting killed. However, I am apart of the innocents and the healer and inspecter are much more important than bodyguard.
> 
> Sure, inspect me tonight. I will be innocent. But if you guys dont trust me right now, i
> get it. It's my second mafia game here. So people probably wont trust a rookie like me.


Unless zeKieranator GMs it differently, if a bodyguard's target is attacked, the bodyguard has a 50% chance of striking back and killing the attacker and a 50% chance of dying in eir target's place. The mafia probably won't want to take that risk (and if you're getting healed, there's no point going for your bodyguarded target at all). Or did your role PM say something different?

(Also, experience doesn't have that much to do with how much people trust you! I'm personally inclined to believe you, but we're looking at all the possibilities here and it's good to be sure.)


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> I swear to you on my life that i'm body guard. And that plan where RK-9, Zapi, and I live has only one flaw.
> 
> Body guard absorbs the action of a night action. Therefore, taking the blow means getting killed. However, I am apart of the innocents and the healer and inspecter are much more important than bodyguard.
> 
> Sure, inspect me tonight. I will be innocent. But if you guys dont trust me right now, i
> get it. It's my second mafia game here. So people probably wont trust a rookie like me.
> 
> Zapi, you heal RK-9 so he can inspect, RK-9 inspect me, and I'll BG Zapi. Clear?
> 
> 
> Edit:Damn, in only 12 hours, there were 3 more pages. WTF!


Alright if everyone follow this plan, we can be sure that our inspector is protected from getting killed and we can verify that everyone's role is true. If there are no deaths the next day, then we are good and RK can find out if he finds any mafia.

Edit: After reading Eifie's post, do bodyguards have a 50% percent chance of protecting the target? In some mafia games, bodyguard always take the hit and die for their target.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

the GM never said anything about BG's having a 50% chance of failing! O.o


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Oh hey I'm here.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

hi LS. Now can the GM tell me if the BG only has a 50% of protecting or 100%?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Hey so I'm confused now which night plan are we going through with?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Apparently.....i'm not sure....we dont want the mafia to know the strategy.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

In theory, that makes sense. But if the strategy involves multiple players, can it really be left that open?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Also,
Chief Zackrai - Ariados 
Mawile - Rotom 
Squirrel - Mienshao 
Superbird - Arceus (Double Voter?)
RK-9 - Braviary (Inspector?)
Eifie - Furret 
Rizadon - Wailord (Bodyguard?)
Mai - Accelgor 
Legendaryseeker99 - Eelektross 
Glace - Drapion or Scrafty 
Kirby-Chan - Kingler 
Metallica Fanboy - Feebas 
ole_schooler - Mightyena 
Zapi - Pikachu (Healer?)
Seritinajii - Delibird 
Ya ok - Darumaka


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

i dont know, if we tell the strategy, then the mafia will go for someone else, and we might lose another innocent.

I think we should lynch someone sort of active because they targeted a innocent last night. We should lynch someone sorta active...then again..the kill could be from a vigelente...


Edit:since when was there a double voter role?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Squirrel said:


> In theory, that makes sense. But if the strategy involves multiple players, can it really be left that open?


It can to some extent; that's why I suggested the bodyguard guarding one of two players and not telling us who.



Squirrel said:


> Also,
> Chief Zackrai - Ariados
> Mawile - Rotom
> Squirrel - Mienshao
> Superbird - Arceus (Double Voter?)
> RK-9 - Braviary (Inspector?)
> Eifie - Furret
> Rizadon - Wailord (Bodyguard?)
> Mai - Accelgor
> Legendaryseeker99 - Eelektross
> Glace - Drapion or Scrafty
> Kirby-Chan - Kingler
> Metallica Fanboy - Feebas
> ole_schooler - Mightyena
> Zapi - Pikachu (Healer?)
> Seritinajii - Delibird
> Ya ok - Darumaka


Glace is Drapion.

EDIT: Glace is also another person who hasn't posted! We could keep her in mind, I guess.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Riza- We already decided on the 'test Superbird's claim' strategy for lynching, Riza. Considering how often you've posted and kept up with the thread, you're starting to look suspicious to me.

Eifie- Ooooh. Good point.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Are you talking to me or eifie


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Edited your names in.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I was skimming through the pages so i didnt even see superbirds claim. 

And i love mafia games, so i post alot. Doesnt mean anthing.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Change of plans. Due to a drapion's shady nature and the fact glace hasn't posted, I'm inspectan her.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Shady Pokemon as mafia was last game's gimmick (?). I doubt Ze would do it again, it'd be too obvious once we caught one.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

ok then RK-9. If you want to inspect me the next night, go ahead. But who did you inspect on night 0?

Edit:Yeah squirell. In my opinion, i think glace is a little suspicious


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Squirrel said:


> Riza- We already decided on the 'test Superbird's claim' strategy for lynching, Riza.


I think I kind of skimmed through that part, but it involved Superbird voting no lynch while two people vote for Superbird, right? We could have Superbird change his vote to someone we'd like to lynch, in that case, so if he is a doublevoter then Seri can tiebreak and choose to lynch that person instead of  having to abstain like with our current plan.



RK-9 said:


> Change of plans. Due to a drapion's shady nature and the fact glace hasn't posted, I'm inspectan her.


I think that might be a waste of an inspection as well! Inspections are better suited to people who are active and who would be a loss to the innocents if wrongly lynched. People who aren't posting can easily be lynched without making a difference to us since they won't be discussing or sending in night actions. If we think that Glace's Pokémon makes her more likely to be a mafia member, it wouldn't exactly hurt us to inactive lynch her today.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

so...who should two of us vote for? I think that two of us should vote for someone suspicious, and superbird do the same to see if he really is a double voter...thats was probably the plan...


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> so...who should two of us vote for? I think that two of us should vote for someone suspicious, and superbird do the same to see if he really is a double voter...thats was probably the plan...


:?

Not really. So are you saying you want to lynch _that badly?_ Anyway, me and Chief Zackrai are the voters here (voters meaning we're the ones balancing out Superbird) and voting for who we are fits well at this point.

Besides, didn't zeKieranator say that a tie will extend the day? I think he did, so this option works fine. If you must insist on lynching someone else then once the day is extended we can discuss it.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Sorry, i honestlly dont really want to lynch, but the mafia have to go. I just got a little confused.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> Zapi, you heal RK-9 so he can inspect, RK-9 inspect me, and I'll BG Zapi. Clear?


If we're still doing this (there are so many posts I'm getting confused), it's fine with me. Although, I wouldn't let the mafia know who you're bodyguarding.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Zapi said:


> If we're still doing this (there are so many posts I'm getting confused), it's fine with me. Although, I wouldn't let the mafia know who you're bodyguarding.


Thats why we should talk outta thread (but cant). But i think its too late to edit now. Lets just go with the plan


Edit:Doesnt matter. More than likely, i'll die. But atleast the two important roles stay alive.

but RK-9, who did you inspect on N-0?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

RK-9 inspected ole_schooler last night and is innocent.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> RK-9 inspected ole_schooler lsat night and is innocent.


Did he post that?...my minds a blank...i've been skimming to much. XD.

So we know that who's innocent fo sure are

Me
Ole-Schooler
RK-9
Zapi (most likely)


Uh.....Thats the ones i'm over 90% sure are innocent


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*The votes are currently tied. Twelve hours daytime extension.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

so superbird really is a double voter?


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Yup. Unless someone else voted abstain and never changed their vote (which I don't think happened)


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

so now we know superbird is innocent.

since the day is a little longer, should we lynch or abstain.

I'm a lil suspicious of squirel, but it could just be a framer framing her


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Cool, so Superbird is who he says he is.

Rizadon, why are you suspicious of Squirrel?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

the flavor text. with a mienshao footprint. Although, a framer could have framed her


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Let's take a look at how Seri died. His skull was crushed, which suggests that the attacker was either really heavy or really strong. The Pokemon that could fit this description are:

Meinshao- Is a Fighting-type, which means it must be pretty strong.

Wailord- Is really heavy, but it killing would result in a completely broken body, not just a skull.

I think Drapion has really strong claws?

Kingler- Has a massively strong claw, definately able to crush skulls.

Mightyena- Might be able to crush things in their mouth, but it would leave tooth marks.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Possibly Glace or Kirby Chan?

I'm gonna use RNg to see who I want to lynch. I dont want to lynch, but if we dont lynch, we might lose another innocent.

RNG says 1.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Yeah, I was wondering about the Mienshao footprint - it's possible that Squirrel could be a killing role that tried to attack whoever Feebas is (EDIT: Metallica Fanboy) last night. That would be kind of too obvious a thing to put in the flavour text, though, maybe, so Rizadon could be right about there being a framer or something! RK-9, maybe you could inspect Squirrel tonight and find out?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

But if you lynch, then we might lose another innocent today. The chance of randon lynching and killing a mafia is very low since we have a lot of people left.

Edit: I never thought Squirrel as a framer. Hmm. I would think Squrriel attacking Metallica Fanboy last night and we got an active alien.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Oh shit guys, i just realized, we only have 10 more hours until night comes.

I'm still confused, are we gonna lynch someone suspicious, inactive lynch, Abstain, or just randylynch?

Edit:Damn, ninja's again. Well, what are we gonna do? We know a handful of people are innocent, though


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Squirrel already said that she didn't do anything to MF, so unless she's lying...yeah.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

A confirmed innocent! :D It's really awesome when my plans work~

And we get a day extension too! But on voting... remember this, guys?



zeKieranator said:


> Remember - everything is not always what it appears to be at first glance.


He never mentioned anything about flavor text being relevant. And being the GM and all, he could just say that Seritinajii looked like he was trampled by elephants. It's flavor text, after all! 

Personally, I like the idea of abstaining. At the very least, we confirmed someone as innocent today.


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Whoa, I only noticed the bit about the crushed skull now.

Also, I can reveal this much (only found out a while ago), so, the Milotic drawing is unrelated to any night actions that have nothing to do with me. Henceforth, unless you're seriously suggesting Feebas can crush skulls, the pawprint and the murder are unrelated.

That's not to say Squirrel is necessarily innocent; it's just to say the pawprint is a red herring in what regards investigating the murder.

This sounds to me like something a Kingler or a Drapion would be far more capable of pulling off, though. Wailord also sounds like a possibility (and there would be a wealth of scenarios that could explain skull-only crushing).


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'm a bodyguard. this wasnt my first choice, but i got bodyguard.If you think a wailord can only crush a skull, then your wrong. The fattest pokemon ever would crush the whole body, not just the skull. I am a bodyguard.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I think the skull crushing could be meaning that the Pokemon is strong. It doesn't say a Pokemon use claws to crush the skull. There are many ways a skull can be crush after all.

Edit (again): Do we know if Squrriel is innocent for sure?


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Bodyguard _does_ make sense, but I definitely agree with MF in that a wailord could crush just a skull.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

i'm a lil supicious or Glace.

1.Her pokemon can destroy a skull

2. All in the timing.

Yes, it may seem i'm jumping to person to person just by a few statements


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mai said:


> Personally, I like the idea of abstaining. At the very least, we confirmed someone as innocent today.


Yeah, and we got six or seven pages worth of guessing/planning. I'm good with abstaining as well, however boring it might be.

Also, Rizadon -- I highly doubt it's Glace, simply because all dark- or ghost-type mafia was the theme last time. But you never know.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

it's not just that...It's the timing...

Anyway, i'm ok with abstaining if you are


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Edit: I never thought Squirrel as a framer. Hmm. I would think Squrriel attacking Metallica Fanboy last night and we got an active alien.


I think you may have misunderstood- we're saying it's possible that Squirrel _was_ framed.

As for wailord _just_ crushing a skull- it would definitely be rare, but possible. Imagine he was just rollin' along on land and accidentally ran over a random person who happens to be lying down's skull. Hey. It could happen. Mind you, however, I am not saying you did it. I am just suggesting you think about things before ruling them absolutely impossible.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Okay, I'll inspect Squirrel.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

That would be rare...and a funny sight.


^^^I'm rolling! Oh fuck! i crushed a skull....


Edit: Ok RK-9


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I think you may have misunderstood- we're saying it's possible that Squirrel _was_ framed.
> 
> As for wailord _just_ crushing a skull- it would definitely be rare, but possible. Imagine he was just rollin' along on land and accidentally ran over a random person who happens to be lying down's skull. Hey. It could happen. Mind you, however, I am not saying you did it. I am just suggesting you think about things before ruling them absolutely impossible.


Oh. Sorry I got mixed up. Well anyway now we know we can confirm that some people are innocent for sure, I vote for *abstain*.

Edit: Lol at the Wailord, Rizadon.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I'm still iffy, we know alot of people are innocent...so it'll be easier targeting a mafia

Edit:Damn, you people post fast


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*







Definitely possible. However, I do find it funny that you're apparently a meat shield...

But what do you mean by timing? Also, who did you protect last night?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

No one. I didnt want to protect a mafia.

Timing....is timing...nothing more to it


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Sounds suspicious.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

(Mai, that is a /masterpiece/ xD)

I shall *abstain* also.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Timing for _what?_

Also, it's _much_ better to bodyguard rather than not bodyguard. Who would kill them? A vigilante? Honestly, vig-killing on night one is pretty stupid.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> we know alot of people are innocent...so it'll be easier targeting a mafia


We only know that RK-9 and ole_schooler are innocent. 

Therefore we can't just target a mafia because we don't know who the mafia are. If we just guessed, there's probably a 1 out of 4 chance we'd hit one.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Exactly. That's why it's suspicious. Change of plans; investigating Mr. Wailord here.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Timing...is the time....on what time...thats all!


There might be stupid people in this game! Look, i MIGHT abstain, but only if i dont get more evidence

Edit:Ninja'd. Ok, inspect me, i'll be innocent.

And i know I'm innocent, and superbird is too! (cause of double voter)

Edit2:And that's MS.Wailord


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> And i know I'm innocent,


You could be lying.



> and superbird is too! (cause of double voter)


Mafia doublevoter could be possible.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mawile said:


> We only know that RK-9 and ole_schooler are innocent. .


Refresh my memory: how do we know RK-9 is innocent?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Mawile said:


> You could be lying.


But I'm not



Zapi said:


> Refresh my memory: how do we know RK-9 is innocent?


RK-9 inspected ole-schooler as innocent. Inspectors are innocent


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Holy crap, you guys post quickly. By the way, claiming that you're not lying or that you're innocent means little without an inspector's verification. Anyone can make that claim.

And a Mafia double voter would make sense. Double voting would probably benefit them way more than us. Maybe you should inspect Superbird.
Not sure what sort of role would suit a framer, if we're going by that interpretation for the footprint. 


We should probably *abstain* (or inactive lynch) today since there's not much information to go by.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Zapi said:


> Squirrel already said that she didn't do anything to MF, so unless she's lying...yeah.





Rizadon said:


> Edit:Ninja'd. Ok, inspect me, i'll be innocent.
> 
> And i know I'm innocent, and superbird is too! (cause of double voter)





Rizadon said:


> RK-9 inspected ole-schooler as innocent. Inspectors are innocent


This is a game about lying. Also mafia doublevoter is a thing.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

ok then. Like squirrel said, should we abstain or inactive lynch


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I don't see too much harm in inactive lynching, but no lynch might be the more reasonable option.

Also! I think we might be wasting our time inspecting Rizadon. If we go by Rizadon's plan of having RK-9 healed and her bodyguarding Zapi, Rizadon will almost definitely die tonight because the mafia will most likely want to take their chance at getting rid of a bodyguard. Inspecting Rizadon in that case would be a waste. If she's still alive tomorrow, then maybe we could think about inspecting her.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

inactive lynch? Well, I think that Ya ok hasnt posted, not sure though


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Rizadon said:


> inactive lynch? Well, I think that Ya ok hasnt posted, not sure though


She's posted twice. Everyone's posted except Glace.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

So are we gonna lynch her or abstain


----------



## M&F

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I call for *abstinence.*

It's "boring", I know, but it's practical. There is such a thing as a good time to abstain and a good time to inactive lynch, and the very first poll is most definetly not a good time to inactive lynch.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Fine, *abstain*


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Zapi said:


> (Mai, that is a /masterpiece/ xD)
> 
> I shall *abstain* also.


Thanks! x3



Mawile said:


> We only know that RK-9 and ole_schooler are innocent.


We don't know that _anyone_ is innocent, except perhaps Superbird. Claiming doesn't mean much, especially if you can only say someone is innocent as an inspector!

Also, I'll be hopping on the *abstaining* bandwagon.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

I dont like bandwagoning, but abstain..or the abstain i poted anove


----------



## Darumaka

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain.* We'll know more tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

so..the day's ended


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

What? We have six hours left, and just because people are bandwagoning instead of contributing that doesn't mean the day is over.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

idk, i'm just getting bored.

...now what


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain*ing, that's what! oh, and maybe _waiting_? I think you're a little too excited, Rizadon.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

She's probably just another person who has nothing better to do (like me)


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*



Zapi said:


> She's probably just another person who has nothing better to do (like me)


I've never heard anything more right than that. XD


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain*.

Oh, and with the Doublevoting thing:

It isn't neccessarily a role, it could be a modifier, like Doublevoting Vig, or Bulletproof Mason, or Voteless Cop.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

i just noticed something; could the inspectter be parinoid or naive?


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

Pretty much everyone hates sanities that aren't just insane. Not sure if zeKieranator would take that into account, though.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

true, anyway, BANDWAGON!...basiclly nothing more to say


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY ONE]*

_Although the citizens have discussed many theories today, they decide that nobody could be deemed suspicious enough to kill. They return to their homes, knowing that the Mafia will strike again tonight..._

*Nobody was killed.*


----------



## zeKieranator

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [NIGHT ONE]*

_The citizens awake to carnage in the streets.

Lying in the square are no less than three bodies, all of which are those of innocent townspeople. Pikachu has her ribs crushed, Wailord a small puncture wound and Mightyena bludgeoned to death. Also in the square is another Milotic drawing, this one laced with poison._

*Zapi is dead. She was innocent.

Rizadon is dead. She was innocent.

ole_schooler is dead. They were innocent.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [NIGHT ONE]*

*rises from the dead*

....crap...i tried to BG zapi, but we BOTH died?

*goes back to dead*


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [NIGHT ONE]*

You _can't post when you're dead_, Rizadon.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [NIGHT ONE]*

Especially if you're going to state your role and night action.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*rises from the dead*

does it matter anymore? and I'm just a ghost from the dead...so g'bye!

...just...go on...i guess...

*Goes back to dead for the last time*


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Yeah, it kinda does. :/ For all we knew you could've targeted RK-9 for some reason. You should've saved that for post-game. But whatever.

If someone _did_ bodyguard Zapi, then I think she was poisoned (or more accurately something like future sight or doom desire). I think Rizadon had his night action fail, or maybe a vigilante didn't believe him. Ole_schooler probably was a normal mafia kill.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

dammit ZeKeiranator why don't you tell me Squirrel's role and ho-oly shit


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

The first victim's head was crushed, the second's ribs. Maybe we have a second doctor, and the puncture wound was a healer clash with injections? Probably not, though.

Still don't get the Milotic painting, but Glace and Zackrai are our only two poisoning Pokemon.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

I'm just a roleblocker... There is nothing to do with poison in my role description.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Does the flavor text means anything at all? The Milotic drawing keeps showing up. It could mean that Metallica got poison last night.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

why would Metallica Fanboy get poisoned twice in a row? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

I think I have an idea! Maybe MF is a god-thing (can't recall the role right now) who can't directly reveal what happens but gives us hints with the flavor text! 

Like the footprint of the mienshao means Squirrel did something, and the poison means either somebody was killed with poison or Glace (he's drapion, right?) killed someone. It would explain why he couldn't tell us about his role.

Assuming that wasn't just because he's mafia and doesn't feel like fakeclaiming.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Like a Jack of all Trades in reverse? I'm slightly confused.


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

I... don't know why I haven't posted here yet. I'd rather not roleclaim at the moment, if that's okay. 

Not much I really want to say at the moment, anyways.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

No, as in someone who sees everything that goes on in the night but can't reveal that information.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Do you mean a tracker?


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

No, I mean someone who sees _every action that happens._ As in, knowing that X targeted Y who killed Z. They would also know that Z was vanilla, Y was mafia and X was a roleblocker. Basically, knowing everything that happens in a game.

MF, can you come and confirm/deny this? If you're allowed?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*



Mai said:


> No, I mean someone who sees _every action that happens._ As in, knowing that X targeted Y who killed Z. They would also know that Z was vanilla, Y was mafia and X was a roleblocker. Basically, knowing everything that happens in a game.
> 
> MF, can you come and confirm/deny this? If you're allowed?


That would be way OP, like a GM-turned-player. I would say it would be more either like knowing what everyone was targetted with but not by who or something.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*rises from coma* holy crap im still alive

Anyhow, I can assure you that, yes, I am innocent-aligned. And I have no idea what happened last night. And I can see almost anything being able to smash a part of someone's body _somehow_.


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*


Chief Zackrai - Ariados
Mawile - Rotom
Squirrel - Mienshao
Superbird - Arceus
RK-9 -  Braviary
Eifie - Furret
Rizadon - Wailord
Mai - Accelgor
Legendaryseeker99 - Eelektross
Glace - Drapion
Kirby-Chan - Kingler
Metallica Fanboy - Feebas/Milotic
ole_schooler - Mightyena
Zapi - Pikachu
Seritinajii - Delibird
Ya ok - Darumaka
And there's our new player list.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Well, a Delibird, Ariados, and Furret probably won't be smashing anything. But Kingler should have vice grip, right? I can see that crushing bones. (Same for any other number of the Pokemon, but that stands out)


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

what the hell Ze you still haven't anwered the Glace question

Also what should we do? Suspicion-lynch?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

The day's not even half over. let's just keep talking and see what else we can figure out.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

GUYS GUYS GUYS QUOTE FROM ZE: "Ah, yes, that.

Glace is in fact Mafia."

LYNCH *GLACE*


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*Glace,* then.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

I like how this confirms my Inspector role. :D


----------



## ....

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*Glace.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Oh, so is that who you inspected last night? *Glace*, then.



RK-9 said:


> I like how this confirms my Inspector role. :D


Just saying, because I do believe you, but it doesn't actually confirm anything.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*Glace*.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*Glace*, then. You were right about ole_schooler's alliance, so you're probably not lying.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

*Glace* then, because I really have nothing else to add.


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Ah, majority reached.

My ghastly spirits will remain in your bodies forever. Mwahaha..

Ah, screw it.


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

I see no way in which a drapion is an alien. That's a bluff.

Besides, unless for some reason you're trying to pull a reverse psychology double reacharound whatever, you're obviously mafia trying to say you're an alien to throw us off. And honestly, I don't see any reason for an alien to do that. Shutting up and letting yourself get lynched is most likely the best way to win.


----------



## Glace

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

... _what?_

In no way was I hinting that intentionally. I was just trying to leave with a cheesy line, that's all. (Since I'm inevitably going to get lynched)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Wait, where was it said that Glace is Mafia?
I'm confused :\


----------



## Mai

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

RK-9 said he inspected Glace and he came up mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

Oh.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: DIY Pokémafia 2 [DAY TWO]*

I'm gonna be AFK for the weekends, so I sent in my night action now.


----------

